# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Të konvertuar a ka ndonjë në forum?

## drita

Tek kjo teme u lutm te gjithe atyre qe kane nderruar besimin qe kane pasur me nje besim tjeter le te shkruajne se pse ato e kane bere nje gje te tille.
Une doja ta filloja se pari me veten, qe kam qene nje besimtar i krishtere dhe me vone pranova Islamin.
Arsyet do t' i shpjgoj nje here tjeter...

----------


## i krishteri

po te tregoj pak nga jeta ime(shkur pa e zgjatur), se si u bera i krishter etj.!!!

Une vij nga nje familje myslymane si gjithe shqiptaret e tjere edhe si gjithe vlonjatet e tjere. kam kerkuar te verteten une edhe motra ime. kam lexuar kuranin kam mesuar shume lutje myslymane(si myslyman qe isha) sapo ngrihesh ne mengjese, ate para buke,etj.Nuk i mbaje mend tani sepse kane kaluar 8vjet qe kur u bera i krishter.Ne 94' kur fillova te lexoja biblen(edhe pse lexoja kuranin ndonjehere)edhe te te them te drejten mu be nje lemsh ne fillim sepse kurani thoshte nje gje edhe bibla nje gje tjeter, por te te them te drejten kur kam lexuar biblen kam ndiher nje gezim edhe nje shprese qe ne fene myslymane nuk e kisha kete shprese, sepse Perendia me ishte treguar ne nje forem te eger edhe te keqe, siç kisha lexuar ne kuran(te te them te drejten jam trembur ne shume formalitete ose ligje myslymane qe duhen bere edhe nuk e kam ndiher Perendine kurre ne mua). Kur kam lexuar biblen jam ndiher i lumtur i gezuar i lire qe te zgjidhja edhe jo i detyruar. kur kam lexuar ate qe Jezusi vdiq ne kryq per mekatin tim edhe tani me rrengjethet mishi edhe me vjen per te qare, sepse une nuk e meritoj ate qe beri per mua(qe me ç'liroj nga mekatet edhe pse mekatoj por kur vete tek Perendia ne emer te Jezusit Ai mi fale sepse thuhet ne fjalen e tij gjoni 3:16"sepse Perendia e deshi aq shume boten saqe dha birin e tij te vetemlindur qe kushdo qe beson ne te te mos humbase por te kete jeten e perjeteshme")!!!
Te te them te drejten Perendia ne fshatin ku kam banuar me ka perdorur shume eshe shume veta kane ardhur tek mua sepse isha i krishteri i pare i atij fshati edhe pane se i dedikoja Perendise vetveten!!!

kjo eshte arsyeja qe une u bera i krishtere sepse u ndiheva i ç'liruar nga mekatet edhe kam nje mardhenje me Perendine te perditeshme edhe asnje nuk ma ndalon dot kete mardhenje!!!

Une jam i krishter qe prej 8 vjetesh por jo katolik por ungjillor edhe nepermjet forumit disa persona kane pranuar Jezusin si birin e Perendise( ne ate qe kam folur)!!!

ehj duhet te me njohesh edhe pastaj do te thuash ky paska vertet Perendine, sepse kush me ka njohur ka ngelur i mahnitur!!!
n.q.s. do biblen ne greqisht nue nuk mund te ta dergoj nepermjet internetit edhe e kam ne italisht edhe jo ne shqip perkthimin e sakte. po te jap nje adres italiane t krishtere qe te mund ta hedhesh ne komputerin tend direkt. aty ke ate ne hebraishten e vjeter edhe ne greqishten e vjeter!!!

Dua te dij si u ktheve  myslyman edhe da tu pergjigjesh ketyre pyetjeve edhe ti qe te shohe se ishe i krishtere apo gjoja i krishter:

1-e ke pranuar ndonjeher Jezusin ne jeten tende?
2-ç'fare do te thote i krishtere?
3-a e ke lexuar ndonjeher biblen edhe a i je lutur ndonjeher nga vetja Jezusit?
4- a e lexoje biblen ç'do dite edhe a luteshe çdo dite(kete benin te krishteret e pare)?
5-kur jane quajtur per here te pare te krishtere apostujt pse edhe kur?
6ke qene i krishtere apo fetar ortodoks ose katolik?

kam edhe shume pyetje te tjera  por per kesaj radhe mjaft me kaq!!!
n.q.s. nuk i ke bere ke gjera qe te shkruajta atehere beji edhe pastaj me fol per krishterimin sepse nuk ka nje person qe i bene keto gjera edhe behet myslyman(nga dita ne nate kthehet)!!!


Zoti te dhente kaparin e frymes edhe te se vertetes sepse ke nevoje!!!

me dashurine e Jezusit te pershendes edhe me fal n.q.s. e zgjata por mendoj se ishin te rendesishme!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## trinity

Pergezime " I Krishter ".

Mahnitem nga ty se sa mire je ndriçuar pasì ke zgjedhur moralin e paqes dhe te vllazerimit.
Uroj qe te gjithe shqiptaret t'a gjejne kete kurajo dhe shpirti shqiptar te sherohet dhe te perparoje.

----------


## baobabi

Shkaku me i mundshem eshte lendimi i zemres se tradhetuar.
Nje drame personale qe ne besimin kristian te dikton si rruge 

Faljen

dhe meqenese zemra nuk fali hodhi poshte edhe besimin dhe iu kthye 

Hakmarrjes

ketu ti ia fal zemren islamit i cili i shkon me pershtat perligjes se vendimit per hakmarrje

----------


## altin55

Kjo eshte nje teme shume fantastike dhe un do te hedh shkrimin tim drejt Islamit {Paqes} po nuk kame kohe te mjaftushme kete jave

----------


## KOMFORT LUX

Muhamedi a.s thote Cdo lindes lind me natyre te paster ne fene islame(larg idhujtarive dhe adhurimit te krijesave) por prinderit e kthejne ne jehudi krishter ose adhurues te zjarrit.
ne nje hadith tjeter thuhet nga Zoti I krijova njerzit te paster larg idhujtarive por u erdhen atyre shejtanet dhe i larguan nga kjo pasterti dhe ua lejuan ate qe Une ja ndalova dhe e ndaluan ate qe une e lejova..........."

Pra cdo njeri lind musliman sepse kuptimi i fjales musliman do te thote ti nenshtrohesh ligjet fetare te shpallura nga Zoti profeteve dhe sidomos proifetit te fundit MUhamedit A.s qe eshte vula e profeteve.kurse ne kuptimin gjuhesor do te thote ti nenshtohesh ligjeve kozmologjike te zotit psh  :lakuriq nate: indjes vdekjes forcave te natyres (gravitetit peshes etj) pra edhe hena dielli ne kuptimin gjuhesor quhen muslimane edhe cdo krijese tjeter kurse ne kuptimin fetar vetem ato qe zbatojne ligjet e kuranit dhe duhet ta dini mire se feja nuk eshte me tapi qe ta trashegon baba ose nena por ajo eshte shpallje prej Zotit dhe duhet bindur sepse ndodh qe nena ose baba te jene ateiste ose te krishter ose idhujtare dhe njeriu nuk duhet ti bindet atyre ne kundershtim me Zotin.Une perveten time kam lindur musliman dhe ne nje familje muslimane me emer pavarsisht se prinderit besojne me zemer por per te gjithe muslimanet e rinj qe kane hyre ne fene islame mbas periudhes se ateizmit feja eshte pranuar me bindje me llogjike dhe zemer per te pranuar nje te vertete te pakontestueshme dhe duke u larguar idhujtarive te krijesave qofshin keto njerez kafshe ose sende.Me vjen keq per disa persona te cilet pa e njohur fene islame dhe e pastudiuar mire ate dhe duke dale nga nje periudhe atezmi gjate te ciles u mungonte besimi dhe gjeten nje rruge te gabuar duke nderruar fene ose duke u bere edhe sataniste ose kristiane ose duke perqafuar fe te tjera qe skane baza fetare dhe llogjike por perkundrazi bien ne kundershtim me arsyen  e shendoshe njerezore .Une nuk deshiroj per asnje njeri qe kane qene me origjine muslimane qe te praktikojne kete fe pa u bindur per te dhe pa lexuar dicka per te sepse feja nuk eshte tradite ose zakon por ajo shoqerohet me sinqiritet dashuri frike shprese mbeshtetje kushtuar Zotit.Di shume muslimane qe kane nderruar fene pa e njohur por di dhe shume kristiane qe jane bere muslimane duke e njohur me pare biblen dhe duke e frekuentuar kishen derisa njerin prej tyre do ta conin ne itali se po behej musliman dhe i nxorren vizen.Ke do Zoti e udhezon dhe ke do Zoti e le ne gjendjen e tij derisa njeriu ta kerkoje udhezimin me llogjike te shendoshe.

Une i lutem Zotit qe te ma marri shpirtin duke qene si musliman i devotshem dhe te me bashkoje me profetet shehidat e njerzit e mire.
Allahu thote ne kuran
Kush vjen me fe tjeter pervec Islame atij kurrsesi nuk i pranohet dhe ai eshte prej njerzve te humbur"* per me shume lexojeni kete temen te ketij vellait musliman
kliko dy here
Kush eshte feja hyjnore zgjedhur prej Zotit*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20954

----------


## i krishteri

Nje myslyman kur nuk eshte i zoti te tregoj se sa bekime dhe e mire eshte feja e vete atehere fillon te flasi keq per krishterimin dhe te nxjerri disa botime te njerezve qe ishin si puna e tyre. Nese jini te zotet atehere tregoni te mirat qe sjell islamizmi dhe ti veme ne tavoline se e verteta eshte ne islamizmin apo ne krishterimin. Nese nuk sillni deshmit personale me ndryshime t qe ju beri islami atehere mos flisni si femijet. Sillni deshmine tuaj dhe do te ishte mese e mjaftueshme per njerezit, ok?


me respekt i krishteri!!!

----------


## Klevis2000

aman mo na sfido o i krishter se prandaj e hapa temen *Islami dhe krishterimi* se sju dilja balle juve se keni ideologji shume ta pakundershtueshme lexoje mire ndoshta behesh musliman me bindje me zemer dhe llogjike dhe jo te besosh verberisht.

----------


## Leila

Bibla me Kuranin thone te njejten gje, more te shkrete! Te dyja librat duan t'ju bejne njerez te mire. Te dyja kane historira me morale ku i miri shperblehet dhe i keqi denohet. Per cfare diferencash e keni fjalen ju? Se u shkruajten ndryshe? Se kane ceremoni te ndryshme?

Kot shkruaj e harxhoj kohen dhe une.

----------


## Klevis2000

Varet si i shikon ti gjerat leila se ato nuk jane njesoj per shume gjera lexo temen *Islami dhe Krishterimi* megjithate here tjeter kur te na thuash te shkrete dhe mos harxhosh kohen kot  hudh dicka kraheve .lol

----------


## Leila

Klevis... i kam lexuar Biblen dhe Kuranin gjithe jeten time. Mos kujtoni se te gjithe fillojne e shkruajne kot se ashtu i hypi... dhe mos e dobesoni argumentimin tuaj duke ndryshuar subjektin tek avatari im.

----------


## KOMFORT LUX

*Kjo qe ben ti eshte ABUZIM, dhe nuk e ke kete te drejte....
megjithate ai eshte i njejti si ne Forum edhe ne chat, dhe nuk ka pse fshihet me pseudonime te tjera... dhe as te provokoje ndoke.......*

----------


## KOMFORT LUX

vine vete abigail ate temen se do ta postoj tek temat e islamit dhe here tjeter mos hapi ai tema te tilla qe islami provokon lufte tek temat feja e shqiptarit ate temen vine prape se do ta postoj une se ajo eshte dialog me nje kristian pse te vjen keq ty apo je ti ai heeeeeeeeeeee apo ste pelqejne e verteta se shume tema ke mbyllyr ti do te propozoj te heqin fare si moderator sepse nuk mban drejtesi dhe i heq temat pa te keq ate kohenn qe harxhojme ne se quan ti apo skemi pune tjeter ne te merremi me ty .

----------


## KOMFORT LUX

kristian je ti
 po
 shkon ne kishe
 po
 sa here
 2 here ne jave
 te bej nje pyetej
 po
 jam ne dyshim se cfare eshte jezusi mund te ma shpjegosh me pak fjale
 ke lexuar ndonjehere nga Bibla
 po
 cfare nuk kupton nga ato qe ke lexuar, sepse aty spjegohet shume mire se kush eshte Jezusi
 po tani nuk kuptoj se eshte zoti biri i zotit apo profet
 dhe njeri
 a mundet te me sqarosh
 Jezusi eshte Zot
 erdhi nga qielli u be njeri si ne dhe dha jeten per ne
 qe kush beson ne te te kete jeten e perjetshme
 po biri i zotit mund te quhet
 Ai ne Bibel quhet bir i Perendise dhe shpesh e quan veten Bir i njeriut
 Ai ishte njekohesisht edhe Zot edhe njeri
 po si ka mundesi qe edhe njeri edhe zOT
 MOS ESHTE PAK SI E NGATARRUAR ME MITOLOGJINE GREKE
 per Zotin eshte gjithcka e mundur
 aspak
 SI SHEMBULLI I ZEUSIT DHE HERKULIT
 QE ZEUSI
 LINDI HERKULIN
 KESHTU TA MARR
 mik i dashur une skam kohe te te spjegoj ne chat keto gjera
 ti ke Bibel lexo
 PO MIRE PO SI KUPTOJ
 MIRE SE KAM BERE DIALOG ME NJE MUSLIMAN
 DHE AI
 kerko ndonje bashkesi aty afer dhe pyet besimtaret
 ME KA TREGUR KETO GJERA
 me siguri do te te ndihmojne
 DHE ME KANE HYRE DUYSHIMET
 RRETH BIBLES DHE JEZUSIT
 ME KA DHENE DHE NJE MATERIAL
 SI TIP DIALOGU
 mik i dashur nese ke Bibel , lexo ungjillet dhe kerkoja Zotit te verteten
 dhe Zoti do te te drejtoje, nese ti e kerkon te verteten me gjithe zemer
 PO MIR EzOTI PRURI JEZXUSIN TE NA I SHPJEGONTE APO JO
 KURSE UNE DUA TE MIS HPJEGOJ DIKUSH
 jo te na shpjegonte por qe te na shpetonte
 TI SKE MUNDESI
 ai erdhi per te vdekur ne kryq per mekatet tona
 TE BEJ DHE NJE PYETJE
 SE JAM SHUNE NE DILEME
 PER KETE
 po
 AI MUSLIMANI ME THA
 po
 PO NQS JEZUSI DO ISHTE ZOT ATEHER PSE I LUTEJ ZOTIT JEZUSI BILES ME FYTYRE NE TOKE SI MUSLIMANET
 DHE KJO ME KA BERE SHUME PERSHTYPJE
 MA DHA DHE KU GJENDESH
 NE BIBEL
 Ai i perulej dhe nuk i lutej si myslimanet
 PO MIRE KUJT I LUTEJ NESE AI VETE ISHTE zOTI
 Ai na dhe kete si shembull qe edhe ne duhet ti perulemi Zotit
 PO MIRE KUJT I LUTEJ NESE AI VETE ISHTE zOTI
 Ai ishte edhe njeri edhe Zot
 SI KA MUNDESI ZOTI TI LUTET ZOTIT
 QE ATEJHER KAM FILLUAR TE MENDOJ KEQ PER KRISHTERIMIN DHE KAM DASHUR TE BEHEM MUSLIMAN
 ke degjuar ndonjehere per trinitetin?
 ti e ke vete ne dore
 PO MIRE POR PROTESTANTET SE PRANOJNE
 je i lire te vendosesh per Zotin apo per satanin
 PO MIRE POR PROTESTANTET SE PRANOJNE
 TRINITETIN
 TANI SDI SI TIA BEJ
 ???
 nuk e di se me ke ke folur
 ME NJE MUSLIMAN
 AI E DIONTE BIBLEN ME MIRE SE UNE
 ME KA GJETUR SHUME GJERA EDHE PER MUHAMEDIN NE BIBEL
 kerkoja vete te verteten Perendise dhe mos u merr me ata qe propagandojne
 ME KA GJETUR SHUME GJERA EDHE PER MUHAMEDIN NE BIBEL
 lexo Biblen dhe do gjesh dashurine e Zotit
 PO MIRE EDHE JEZUSI I KA FTUAR CIFUTET NE FE
 EDHE ATO SE PRANUAN
 PO NE DUAN TA BESOJME 
 MUHAMEDIN SI PROFET
 SEPSE EDHE CIFUTET SE BESOJNE JEZUSIN APO JPO
 kush do te kete jeten e perjetshme ai beson ne Jezusin
 SDI SI TIA BEJ JAM SHUME KONFUZ
 PO UNE E BESOJ JEZUSIN 
 kerkoja Perendise lutju Perendise
 POR TANI JAM NE DILEME SE ISHTE ZOT APO PROFET
 sic flet me te tjeret fol edhe me Perendine
 PO PERENDIA KA PRURE BIBLEN
 APO JO
 PO PERENDIA SFLET ME NJERZIT
 PRANDAJ KA PRURE PROFETE
 APO JO
 Perendia eshte i gjalle
 E DI
 KETE
 dhe i flet njerezve
 PO KA PRURE PROFETET PER TE KUMUNIKUAR
 allahu i kur5anit eshte i vdekur
 TANI TI LUTEM PERENDISE APO JEZUSIT
 ai do vetem kurban
 do gjak
 TANI TI LUTEM PERENDISE APO JEZUSIT
 SE SE DI 
-
Jesushaus is Forumi@=uhCYH53P83.ipt.aol.com * http://www.forumishqiptar.com eshte faqja ime e preferuar. Nuk mund ta quani veten shqiptare dhe te mos vizitoni Forumin Shqiptar ne Internet !
Jesushaus on #shqiperia 
Jesushaus using irc.albasoul.com Albasoul.Com - Shpirti i Shqiptarit
Jesushaus has been idle 27secs, signed on Sun Sep 21 10:38:50
Jesushaus Fundi i listes /WHOIS.
-
 HE ME TREGO NDONJE DICKA
 me duket se ske ndemend ti lutesh askujt e do te kalosh kohen ne chat
 ika se kam pune
 DO ME NDIHMOSH APO JO
 Zoti te bekofte!!
 une ste ndihmoj dot
 MIRE TI DO BEHESH SHKAK PER KEQEN TIME
 KE ADRESE IMIALI
 vetem Perendia te ndihmon, kerkoja ndihmen Atij
 po
 OSE NR TELEFONI
 sjam ne shqiperi
 KU JE
 gjernami
 ME THUAJ EDHE KETE KE TE LUS
 JEZUSIN APO ZOTIN
 Jezusi eshte lidhja ndemjet Zotit dhe njerezve
 PO TI ME THE QE AI ISHTE ZOT
 lutju Zotit ne emer te Jezusit
 VETE
 APO ESHTE NDERMJETES
 APO PROFET
 E SHIKON SE JAM SHUME KONFUZ
 HE 
 ATEHERE
 DO BEHEM MUSLIMAN
 FARE SE TI SME SQAROKE
 TI HEQ KETO DYSHIME
 KUR MUSLIMANET  TE FLASIN PER FENE JU RRINI
 ishte edhe Zot edhe njeri
 me duket se nuk lexon se cfare te shkruaj
 PO PERENDIA
 CFARE ESHTE
 me fal se nuk kam me kohe
 I JATI
 HEJ DEGJO 
 ME JEP PAK IMAILIN
 TE SHKRUAJ NE IMAIL
 SE KETU DO FLASESH ME VAJZA TI
 DO MA JAPESH APO JO
 albertq@web.de
 OK THNX
 ZOTI TA SHPERBLEFTE JO JEZUSI
 SE AI ISHTE NJERI
 E KE TE SAKET IMIULIN
 e di ti si lindi Jezusi? e thote edhe kurani
 SE ME DUKET SE KE SHKRUAR MIRE
 fiks fare e ke
 PO AI ISHTE ZOT PSE LIND ZOTI
 AI RESHTE IU PALINDUR ALFA
 DHRE OMEGA
 APO JO
 JEZUSI
 ISHTE PROFET
 ke adrese e-maili?
 SEPSE
 IUNE PO
 SEPSE VETE JEZUSI IU LUT ZOTIT
 ma jep
 APO JO
 POSI
 TE SHKRUAJ UNE
 DHE MERRE TIMEN PASTAJ
 OK
 me jep te te shkruaj tani
 SE NUK E DI KAM FRIKE SE MA KANE MBYLLUR SE KAM KOHE QE SEKAM HAPUR
 ADRESEN
 PO E PATEN MBYLL DO HAP NJE TE RE
 DHE DO TE SHKRUAJ
 PER DISA PYETJE
 QE JO VETEM TI PO EDHE PAPA SDI TI PERGJIGJET
 SEPSE
 JANE SHUME FILOZOFIKE
 c'hy papa ketu?
 DHE KUNDERSHTOJNE NJERA TJETEREN PERGJGIGJET
 TI ME THAU JEZUSI
 ESHTE ZOT PASTAJ ME THUA QE AI IU LUT ZOTITI
 fjala e Perendise eshte me filozofike sesa filozofia njerezore
 TANI NESE JEZUSI DO ISHTE ZOT SKISHTE PSE TE LUTEJ
 ZOTIT KUR I THA
 O AT PSE ME LE
 KUJT IU DREJTUA
 ZOTIT APO VETES
 ?
 trinitetin smund ta kuptosh, nese nuk ke Perendine
 PO PSE NE TRE ZOTA DO BESOJME NE 
 MIRE KISHTE AI MUSLIMANI
 KRISHTERTE BESOJEN TRE ZOTERA
 JAM BINDUR PER KETE
 me duket se "ai " myslimani qenke ti
 PO EDHE UNE DO BEHEM
 MUSLIMAN
 po mire Zoti ste detyron me zor te besh dicka
 ME KETO PERGJIGJET ETUA
 SKA RRUGE TJETER
 kerko pergjigjen e Zotit dhe jo timen
 OSE MU PERGJIGJ
 rruga eshte Jezusi
 PO TI KUSHTA TA DHA PERGJIGJEN
 VETE
 ciao
 HREJ IKE
 SE KSHA EDHE NEJ PYETJE
 TE FUNDIT
 ?
 HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
 JE ATY
 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 BOS

----------


## i krishteri

Klevis:

Ti nuk ke kuptuar se qe kur eshte hapur forumi dhe deri tani kemi folur myslyman dhe te krishtere, kemi diskutuar dhe nuk kemi nxjerre gje ne vije sepse juve sipas kuranit dhe ne sipas Bibles. Tema si jotja jane hapur shume deri tani(qe kur kam hyr une e deri tani kam pare temat qe jane riperseritur). Por asnjehere nder te krishteret dhe myslymanet nuk eshte sjelle deshmia personale dhe bekimet qe Perendia sjell nepermjet kuranit apo Bibles.

Llafe apo ideollogji ka plote sa te duash por deshmi personale ka shume pak sa i numeron me gishta.

nje gje qe kam pare nder ju myslymanet eshte se nuk eshte sjelle asnjehere deshmia personale(se si e kane pranuar allahun ne jeten e tyre) apo ndryshimin qe Perendia ka bere ne kete persone apo miresine apo bekimet apo dashurine apodhuntine etj etj etj.


Mos harro se fjalet i merr era por fakti mbetet. Mund te sjellesh teorit e tua sa te duash por nuk mund te hedhesh ato ndryshime qe ben Bibla ne nje person kur e pranon mke zemer(duke i dhene gezim, siguri, dashuri, besim, udhezim, sherim etj.)

qe te tregosh te verteten, tregoje duke sjellur faktet dhe jeten reale, ok?

deri atehere do te ishte e kote qe te flitej..do te ishte si diskutimi i dy vellezerve:

Ishin dy vellezer qe po ecnin ne se bashku dhe pas pak pane nje b..qe e kishte bere nje lope. thote vellai i pare: "Hajde b..qe ka bere lopa hajde". i pergjigjet i dyti: "jo, kjo eshte b..kali dhe jo lope". 
Keshtu vazhdoj diskutimi dhe sa harriti deri ne piken e zenies dhe e ndarjes(sa nuk flisnin). Takohen pas 1 viti dhe i thote vellai i pare: "Ah ç'budallen qe ishim qe u zume per nje b... lope". Hidhet vellai i dyte prap: "por jo, ishte b...kali". dhe keshtu u zune prape..

e njejta gje ndodhe dhe me ata qe nuk sjellin realitetin(ate qe nuk kane realizuar ne jeten e tyre me bekime, dashuri, sherime etj) dhe fillojne dhe merren me llafe...

mos harroni se eshte me e vleshme nje deshmi personale dhe jo nje teori fetare...


me respekt i krishteri...

----------


## altin55

> _Postuar më parë nga i krishteri_ 
> *
> .
> 
> nje gje qe kam pare nder ju myslymanet eshte se nuk eshte sjelle asnjehere deshmia personale(se si e kane pranuar allahun ne jeten e tyre) apo ndryshimin qe Perendia ka bere ne kete persone apo miresine apo bekimet apo dashurine apodhuntine etj etj etj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O i krishter un kame qene i krishter 

dhe as qe kisha haber nga Islami po kur mora Kur'anin ne dore dhe e lexova mu duk komplet ndryshe nga Bibla  dhe me beri shume pershtypje

Pastaj njeriu kerkon vete shikon dhe kerkon drejtesi dhe vetem drejtesi

Dhe kur ky njeri kerkon te verteten dhe shikon njerzit njelloj (po me gjith zemer ) ateher All-llahu i tregon te verten qe eshte Islami

Eshte injoranci per nje njeri qe kerkon te verteten te mendoj se vendet Islamike jane te verfera dhe shikojne Kur'anin si te varfer

Jo jo Kur'ani eshte thesari perjetshem lumsi ati qe ja hap zemren All-llahu I Lartemadherua te pranoj Islamin

Ti mase se kupton c'far po te shkruaj po muslimanet me kuptojne me mire se All-llahu i ka udhezuar ne rrugen e drejte

Ps: hiqe ate kullaron se thjeshtesi e zbukuron njeriun

----------


## i krishteri

Hej mund te te them dhe une te njejten gje se kam qene myslyman dhe jam bere i krishter duke lexuar nje dhjate te re. Ti po thua se ishe i krishtere. per te pare nese ishte i krishter po te bej keto pyetje:


1- a e kishe pranuar ndonjehere personalisht Jezusin si Zotin dhe shpetimtarin tende personal? Te jesh i Krishtere do te thote te pranosh Krishtin ne jeten tende...

2- a e lexoje Biblen çdo dite dhe a luteshe çdo dite duke kerkuar fytyren e Perendise per ta njohur me tej dhe me mire????

3- a ishe pagezuar pagezuar?

_________________________________________

Nese nuk i ke bere keto gjera ndonjehere atehere mos thuaj qe ishe i krishtere..mos ke qene me tradite katolike apo ortodokse se i krishtere nuk ke qene asnjehere...te kishe njohur ti krishterimin do te njihje dashurine e Perendise qe ka per ty..nejse nuk eshte vone per te njohur dashurine e Perendise per ty ne ate qe:


> Por Perëndia e tregon dashurinë e tij ndaj nesh në atë që, kur ende ishim mëkatarë, Krishti vdiq për ne.


 prandaj te lutem mos fol kot sepse krishterimin nuk e ke pare kurre me sy dhe ta kesh jetuar me zemer.
---------------------------------------------------------

Une para se te behesha i krishter kisha lexuar kuranin dhe sapo kisha filluar te mesoja faljet ne arbisht dhe te gjitha faljet(fillova qe ti kerkoja literatura nje gruaje qe ishte te njejtin pallatin tim qe eshte çame). Kur kam filluar te lexoja Biblen nuk eshte se fillova te shikoj llogjikoja shume por fillova qe te ndiheja nje dashuri te madhe(ndiheja qe dikush me donte me te vertete), gje qe kur lexoja kuranin nuk e kisha gjetur kurre..

Nejse eshte e kote qe une flase sepse e di qe flas me eren..


Shikoji mire gjerat dhe pastaj fol i dashur mik.

me respekt i krishteri

----------


## altin55

O i krishter te duket habi qe ne bote ekzistojne njerez me mendime te kunderta nga te tuat

1) Nuk jame kaq idjot sa te pranoj nje profet Zot...... Zoti eshte NJE ska nevoj per partner Po te pranoja Jezusin zot do dilja dhe un profet si tya 

2) Jo nuk e lexoja biblen per nate se sme terhiqte dhe aq shume .po i Lutesha Zotit NJE te me tregoj te verteten


3) kete te pagezimit per c'far e do??? ti vete je ai qe ne shume shkrimet e tua ke thene qe pagezimi ska te bej fare me krishterimin...........dhe ti vet ne shkrimet e tua ke thene qe ti nuk je i pagezuar ..apo jo

Fryme e shenjt cila eshte ??????? mos valle eshte fryme per te uryer Kur'anin ?????????? te jesh i sigurt qe nuk e ke fryme te shenjt.

kush krisht vdiq o lumadh keto jane peralla te paganve

O i krishter po ndonje mik joti i aferm te ka thene qe je gedhe 
po te ka thene ndonje mik joti atehete ai me gjithe mende te dashka te miren

Po mire ti lexoje Kur'anin dhe shkoje tek camja 

Pse???????? ku i kishe mendjen kur lexoje Kur'anin

Ska nevoj ta perserisesh e dime kur fillove te lexoje biblen u fryezove dhe fryma te eshte futur ne nje mase ekzakte sa qe nuk mbane mende c'far ke thene

Tani sipas Bibles Jezusi vdiq dhe u ngjall dhe u be zot

Pse nuk zebriti dhe njehere ne Toke pas Kur'anin dhe te na thoshte se eshte Zot fundja fundja dhe po ta vrisnin arabet ose cifutet ai prap ringjallej .....ose pse nuk doli dhe te ne fliste ashtu si i foli Palit???????? ai eshte zot nuk i kushton asgje vdes dhe ringjallet sa here te doj

Ju qe jeni me mardhenie me Jezusin lutjuni tu vej ne zap kishat dhe boten e krishter se po lene nam

----------


## Klevis2000

o i krishter
e keqa e predikimit te ju qendron se ju nuk keni ideologji ndryshe nga ne dhe cifutet ju e adhuroni Zotin duke hequr llogjiken dhe thoni se ai eshte tre ose jezusi eshte Zot dhe se kjezusi iu lut Zotit sdini si ti jepni pergjigje .Meqe monoteizmi tek ju nuk ndeshet dhe ju i therrisni njerzit ne fene tuaj me disa gjera psh.   dashuria per njerzit teknologjia etj.Feja eshte lidhje e njeriut me Zotin dhe para se ai te lidhet me Zotin duhet te dije se Zoti eshte nje.Metoda qe perdorni per zhvillimin e perendimit bie poshte sepse zhvillim ka japonia nr 1 ne bote me te mire se vendet amerikane por kjo sdo te thote qe ne duhet te pranojme budizmin si fe sepse japonezet jane te ngritur teknoligjikisht dhe jane budiste sepse teknologjine mund ta kete dhe nje shtet ateist.Pra kur te thuash e dicka per fene filloje me monoteizem nese keni nese jo besimi i gjithkujt bie poshte sepse Zoti eshte nje dhe nuk pranon adhurimin e krijesave/.

*Shtate here ju kam bere nje pyeteje.nese jezusi ishte Zot atehere pse luti vete Zotin* .

----------


## Klevis2000

Edhe dicka nese nje musliman te pyet se une dua te pranoj fene krishtere ke bibel te lexoj katoliken ortodoksen protestanten te gjitha jane ndryshe dhe asnjera nuk e pranon tjetren si rryme.

----------

